# An interesting video about shipping container homes



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I stumbled across the below on YouTube, and I thought that others might find it interesting. I don't know if I agree with all of the info in the video, but it is interesting. 

7 reasons why shipping container homes are a SCAM


----------



## arbella11 (Aug 29, 2021)

Modern buildings are really tight for energy conservation. I lived in a building that was one of the first LEED Certified buildings in the area, built in the late 2000s finished in 2010. Remarkably it had a lot of HVAC issues. The building constantly smelled of mildew, especially when the mini split AC/heating units ran. The humidity was strangely high. Definitely suffered from sick building syndrome.


----------

